# Kann mit Mozilla Firefox nicht mehr arbeiten.



## lollo (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo Fachleute,

seit gestern kann ich nicht mehr mit Firefox schreiben.
Es fehlen auf der linken Seite alle Beitrags-Symbole, ich kann also nicht mehr feststellen wo neue Themen vorliegen, auch zur Eröffnung eines Thema fehlen die Symbole. Vorher war alles möglich. Beim Windows Explorer bestehen diese Probleme nicht.
Liegt es an meinem Rechner, oder schon an der Zusammenführung der Foren?

Liebe Grüße 
Lothar


----------



## ~jens~ (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kann mit Mozilla Firefox nicht mehr arbeiten.*

Hi,
also ich habe auch den Firefox und keine Probleme.
Vielleicht hilft es was wenn du mach de Cache leerst.
Firefox öffnen-> extras-> Einstellungen -> Datenschutz und da dann eigene Dateien löschen. Dann öffnet sich ein neues Fenster und da Cache auswählen.
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen
lg
Jens


----------



## lollo (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kann mit Mozilla Firefox nicht mehr arbeiten.*

Danke Jens,

habe ich sofort mal getestet, hat aber nichts gebracht.
Gut das man noch mit einem anderem Browser arbeiten kann, obwohl mir der Firefox mehr zusagt.

Liebe Grüße
Lothar


----------



## Annett (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kann mit Mozilla Firefox nicht mehr arbeiten.*

Hallo Lothar,

also an der Zusammenführung kann es nicht liegen - es läuft diesbezüglich derzeit rein gar nichts. 
Allerdings hat Joachim gestern mal auf dem Server aufgeräumt.... was genau, muss er selbst sagen und ob es daran liegen könnte.

Bei mir funktioniert der FF einwandfrei. Ist allerdings die 2.0.0.4?? Version.
Vielleicht versuchst Du mal ein Update?


----------



## Thorsten (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kann mit Mozilla Firefox nicht mehr arbeiten.*

Auch keine Probleme, er läuft und läuft und läuft......


----------



## lollo (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kann mit Mozilla Firefox nicht mehr arbeiten.*

Danke Annett und Thorsten,

die neueste Version hab ich wohl. Werde ihn mal runternehmen und neu installieren.

Liebe Grüße
Lothar


----------



## Joachim (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kann mit Mozilla Firefox nicht mehr arbeiten.*

Irgendwelche Addons installiert?


----------



## lollo (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kann mit Mozilla Firefox nicht mehr arbeiten.*

Hallo Joachim,

Addons sind nicht installiert, habe auch nach der Neuinstallation von FF die gleichen schon oben beschriebenen Probleme.:crazy:  Was ich noch nicht erwähnte ist, daß ich auch keine Bilder mehr sehen kann.

Liebe Grüße
Lothar


----------



## ~jens~ (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kann mit Mozilla Firefox nicht mehr arbeiten.*

huhu!
Was mir gerade einfällt, geh nochmal auf Extras-> Einstellungen und dann auf Inhalt. Schau dort mal nach, ob bei Grafiken laden ein Häkchen gesetzt ist, wenn nicht mach eins hinein. 
Sonst wüsste ich auch nichts mehr.
lg


----------



## lollo (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kann mit Mozilla Firefox nicht mehr arbeiten.*

Alle Haken vorhanden Jens, verdammte Technik. Und ich war so froh das ich in meinem Alter schon Ein und Ausschalten konnte.


----------



## Olli.P (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kann mit Mozilla Firefox nicht mehr arbeiten.*

Hi Lothar,


kenn ich das nicht irgendwie????????????

Da haste bestimmt irgendwelche Dateien vom Fuxx abgeschossen........ 
Das hatte ich auch schon... 

guck mal Hier...

Wenn du den Fuchs deinstalliert hast, gib mal Firefox oder Mozilla Firefox in die Suche ein, da findest du noch jede menge verwaiste Dateien!!
Die musst du dann löschen, PC neu starten und dann nochmal neu installieren!!!!

Bei mir hats gefruchet............. 

Dann sind jedoch alle alten einstellung, Passwörter etc. wech........


----------



## lollo (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kann mit Mozilla Firefox nicht mehr arbeiten.*

Hallo Olaf,

den Fuxx abgeschossen, was ist den das? Den einzigsten Fuchs den ich vor ein paar Tagen gesehen habe war der, der zehn Meter vor mir über den Weg lief. ha,ha, Ich bin Unruheständler und kann einen Rechner ein- und ausschalten.  Deinem Hinweis bin ich nachgegangen, mir standen die Haare zu Berge. Ich werde da bestimmt noch ein wenig (oder viel) Nachhilfe benötigen.


----------



## Olli.P (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kann mit Mozilla Firefox nicht mehr arbeiten.*

Hi Lothar,


du hast wahrscheinlich unwissend irgendwelche Programmdateinen von Firefox gelöscht.............:


----------



## lollo (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kann mit Mozilla Firefox nicht mehr arbeiten.*

Mag sein Olaf,

ich habe aber schon Firefox von der Festplatte gelöscht, und wieder neu aufgespielt. Nichts hatte sich verändert.


----------



## lollo (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kann mit Mozilla Firefox nicht mehr arbeiten.*

Jauuuuuu, ich kann wieder, mit FF arbeiten und die Grafiken werden wieder geladen.   Und warum? 

@ Jens, Deinen Vorschlag, feststellen ob das Häkchen gesetzt ist, es war ja, aber dann, dann bin ich einen Schritt weiter gegangen und habe den dahinter stehenden Button "Ausnahmen..." angeklickt, und siehe da, dort war das Hochladen von Grafiken für diese Seite gesperrt. Fragt mich bitte nicht wer es da rein geschrieben hat, ich wars nicht, verdammte Technik.
Nochmals Dank an alle die versucht haben mir zu helfen.  
Verdammt gutes Forum, wie heiß es?  "hier werden sie geholfen"


----------

